# Godin G5000 $425 Ottawa



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Save me from myself. 

Please.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I’ve shared it with my buddy in Ottawa. He just might save you from yourself.


*EDIT* Nope, he's not in the market for a 90's Shredder. Thought for sure he would have been.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

If it was local I'd be interested.
It looks like a good deal.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

The 80's called, they want their guitar back.

Love Godin, but that's butt ugly.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

They've dropped the price










@Rollin Hand here's your push over the edge!! Ha, ha...


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

If that was red or the curly maple, I would be over the edge and on the way to get it.

Fighting the urge to nab an inexpensive EART headless too. I want one, but for some reason can't bring myself to bite.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

and gone


----------

